# Vulnerable leave?



## goingto4 (Feb 10, 2022)

Is Spot still offering vulnerable leave? I fumbled around on Pay and Benefits but couldn't find anything. I'm fully vaxxed and boosted and just found out I'm pregnant. The cases are starting to tick up at my store.


----------



## DC Diva (Feb 10, 2022)

Not if you’re fully vaxxed.


----------



## SigningLady (Feb 10, 2022)

For reference:


----------



## SuperTarget (Feb 11, 2022)

As stated above you are not eligible because you are fully vaccinated and two weeks have passed


----------



## goingto4 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bummer. Thanks for posting that resource though. Hopefully it'll help someone else.


----------

